# Home made rimless cube refugium



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I love mangroves, well not the part where they suck up all your magnesium but hey, that's what dosing is for. I've been running a little mangrove refugium on my 300g (way to small for it) and I decided to move it to my 66g sps tank (still in the works) but I wanted a tank that was the same footprint but taller and something on a matching stand.

Original fuge:










18x18x6

New tank just glued together 18x19x10: all 3/8" sides with a half inch bottom:









Testing it:









Sitting on the half finished stand(need sanding, paint, a bottom put in it and a door):









I was going to build the stand without a door but I figured I could use the space for the 3 reactors I plan to put on the system


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I was hoping to have the stand all painted last night so I could start setting it up today but I ran out of paint


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Are u getting more paint today?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, at crappy tire now


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Best match I could find to my other stand in a spray can. To lazy to pull out the paint pot and compressor


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Will be going in with the mangroves once the tank is more established


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry spit im trying to figure this out from your pics but is the refugium drilled and how is the water going back and forth from the main tank, i think it is an awesome looking idea and i was playing with the idea of something similiar but instead of a "refugium" of sorts just a safe haven for fry to grow out and i love the look with the mangroves, obviouslly not a freshwater thing but maybe bamboo or something similair
thanks .. ps beautiful set up


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Drilled with 2 one inch bulkheads in either back corner


----------

